# Seed starting mix ?



## rebel (Feb 24, 2011)

which do u prefer to start seeds in ? i used some Jiffy mix last yr. Never liked it at all. what about mg seed mix ? about the only 2 i can get locally.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 25, 2011)

Whatever you use shouldn't have nutes added to it befor you buy. Prenuted soil will lock up the roots and the plant will stop growing and/or die. You should stay away from nutrients for the first 2-3 weeks and then add it as a week solution and gradually work up from there.
 If prenuted soil is all you can get you can flush it well a few times befor you use it. IMO, I would stay away from prenuted soil entirely.
 Some here make thier own mix and may chime in.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the MG seed starting mixes is actually really good and several experienced growers here swear by it. IDK the name, but it's the one with NO added nutes.

I make my own mix, but have the best luck with 'used' mix that hasn't been re-amended yet. This is for seeds and freshly rooted clones.

Wet


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2011)

Miracle Grow Seed Starter is all I use.....it has no time release ferts in it like the other MG soils....it is like growing in a clean slate....you control what goes in...which is what you want.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Miracle Grow Seed Starter is all I use.....it has no time release ferts in it like the other MG soils....it is like growing in a clean slate....you control what goes in...which is what you want.


:yeahthat: :woohoo: 

The grower and the mix I was trying to think of. 

Thanks Hamster!

Wet


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Rapid rooter plugs if you can get them,they are the best thing i have ever used

i go from rapid rooters to biobizz light mix to biobizz all mix for my soil grows

hydro grows i go from rapid rooters to 3" rockwool cubes,from there they go into there final resting place.


----------



## MJ Child (Mar 9, 2011)

I have used  a generic germination mix from a gardening supply shop online and have had great results.    I had used the jiffy peat pots when I had first started and had poor results.


----------

